# Pork Belly Odds & Ends...



## inkjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

What do you folks do with them? You know, the pieces that you take off to square the belly up some?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2015)

I leave the belly alone until cured and smoked.  Then when slicing i take the ends and freeze them in a pack for beans, ham n beans or ham potpie.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

Its hard to argue with the C-man's wisdom!


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks folks


----------



## ndkoze (Feb 3, 2015)

I use mine for potato or pea soup. They would be good in an egg bake too.

I could think of a lot more uses if I needed too. Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2015)

I trim them right before slicing and use the trimmings for seasoning. You can make bacon bits or season beans.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> What do you folks do with them? You know, the pieces that you take off to square the belly up some?


I dice them into chunks and make sweet and sour smoked pork from them.....   Char Sui so to speak.....


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 4, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> I use mine for potato or pea soup. They would be good in an egg bake too.
> 
> I could think of a lot more uses if I needed too. Bacon makes everything better.


Pea soup, merely mentioning it brings back memories of growing up. My mother would make this gigantic pot of it, had to be close to 5 gallons. Twice a winter she would make it, tried it once, no thanks. But most everything she made was pretty flavorless lol. still reminds me of the Exorcist. 




themule69 said:


> I trim them right before slicing and use the trimmings for seasoning. You can make bacon bits or season beans.
> Happy smoken.
> David


Season beans...hmmmm...




DaveOmak said:


> I dice them into chunks and make sweet and sour smoked pork from them.....   Char Sui so to speak.....


Sweet and Sour smoked pork sounds delicious.....
Thanks again...


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 4, 2015)

Bacon cubes!!!  I also didn't touch the bellies until after I smoked them.  The really thin pieces that didn't make good bacon sliced, I diced or chopped up, put them in ice cube trays and froze them and transferred to a zip top bag.  That way if I need diced bacon for a recipe, I just defrost them in the microwave for a few seconds and add them to whatever I am cooking.  Have done omelets, spaghetti carbonara, and used some in chili.


----------

